
Ask HN: What are some cheap but effective marketing strategies? - superdimwit
I have a small personal project I am planning to promote. I don&#x27;t have a budget for any &quot;traditional&quot; advertising. What are some whacky, creative, and most importantly cheap &#x2F; free marketing ideas to boost initial interest?
======
moron4hire
Depends on what you're selling. Walk door-to-door in your downtown shipping
district and ask to see the owner. Go to meetups for your consumer target and
tell people about your project in personal conversations. Whatever it is, get
on your feet and pound pavement.

------
thedevindevops
Will it be open source?

